# TV/DVD Filters



## satz (Jul 30, 2005)

I am completely new to this, so

are there any filters we can buy to filter out profanity from the television?

I have heard there are some that work on DVDs, but do these work on all dvds or only selected ones?

Are there any filters that would work 'on the fly' for the television?


----------



## blhowes (Jul 30, 2005)

Mark,
I've never personally used these, but I found one site called Family Safe Media that seems to have the kind of thing you're looking for. 
Bob


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 30, 2005)

After you get that -- I still think it is requisite to filter out channels like MTV, and of course never purchase premium movie channels.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 30, 2005)

Sony makes a DVD player that filters out language, nudity, etc. I have no idea what the model is but I saw an ad once and have been intrested ever since. I have to look more into it.


----------



## jfschultz (Jul 31, 2005)

A co-worker had gotten one of those type of units. In order to get it to work with DVD's he had to get a modulator that takes the audio/video signals from the DVD player and outputs a RF signal. I don't know about other units but this one worked with the closed captioning. So if the closed captioning had filtered the language, the unit would not filter the audio.


----------

